# Protecting your dog



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Many might have already seen this......but...this guy had no reservations protecting his dog.

I'm a cynic....so it could just be a washed up boxer dressed in a kangaroo suit.....only took one punch but the guy may have dazzled him with his footwork.







SuperG


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't think I can take a marsupial. Poor Doc is on his own.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm not sure of how kangaroos feel about dogs? Just looking at the beginning of the video, the dog did not seem to be trying to get away or even stressed. I personally would not punch one but I would consider doing something weird or loud to get its attention. 


Now I want everyone to meet Roger. Roger is like 6 ft tall and 200 pound of muscle. I don't think anyone would try to take him on....


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Kangaroos will strangle and kill dogs. They've been known to drown them too. They are pretty tough. I wouldn't mess with one.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Watched it earlier. I'm dying. Thwappp!!!

I think that's a 'don't try this at home' thing.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Steve Strom said:


> I don't think I can take a marsupial. Poor Doc is on his own.


5 bucks says you could take a koala or a possum.

SuperG


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

cloudpump said:


> Kangaroos will strangle and kill dogs. They've been known to drown them too. They are pretty tough. I wouldn't mess with one.


The guy didn't think it was so funny any more when it was his hog dogs on the receiving end.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

I find it funny that kangaroos resemble GSDs


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

That is funny. He's lucky the kangaroo didn't go on the offensive. it Looks like towards the end he was prepared to unsheath his knife and end the kangaroo. If it advanced.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

SuperG said:


> 5 bucks says you could take a koala or a possum.
> 
> SuperG


5 bucks, huh? That's almost tempting G. Lol.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

I have read that kangaroos are very dangerous, and can kill a man in a flash!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

They scare me, at least the thought of them and chimpanzees.


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

Saw the video some days ago. The reaction from the kangaroo after the punch is priceless. As if he wasn't expecting that. 

About the strangling part, they are known for doing that:
https://youtu.be/Jt1C9qmuh_g


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

Yeah, I saw that and died laughing. I love the look on the kangaroo's face. It's like "Did you seriously just punch me? WTF. What...I don't even... I... Screw it. I'm out of here."


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Pretty funny.

They're so human-like at times, like when he faced off with the guy. Then after he gets punched, he hops off like the kangaroo he is. 

Kinda bizarre!!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

45 cal in that Kangaroo's chest cavity would assure he'd never do that again! (Sorry! I should have used my inside voice!)


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

So much animosity toward this kangaroo that was defending itself. The dog sought out the kangaroo, not the other way around.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Can't say I have given much thought to "stray" Kangaroo encounters while walking my dogs??? Kangaroos and Sharks ... don't see many of them in the high Desert in NV?? Most likely a lack of foresight and imagination on my part???


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I would defend my dog, but can't blame a Roo for defending itself. Marsupials were there first. They've had a tough time with all the Dingos and other invasive critters.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Dave lives in my suburb.

'Dave' the kangaroo wanders the streets of North Lakes, Brisbane | Daily Mail Online


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Dunkirk said:


> Dave lives in my suburb.
> 
> 'Dave' the kangaroo wanders the streets of North Lakes, Brisbane | Daily Mail Online


Do attacks happen often in Australia?


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Not common. I'm no expert, but I think when they have no fear of humans, through living in close proximity, there's more likely to be problems. My youngest daughter got slapped in the face by a wild wallaby when she was little. Kangaroo attacks aren't something we think about. 

Kangaroo attacks - attacks by kangaroos in Australia

Rogue kangaroo attacks 94-year-old Phyllis Johnson - BBC News


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

I was a bit concerned when I saw this video the other day. If the dog hadn't been bearing the boar harness he could have been in a lot more trouble than he was in. At the same time though the kangaroo is merely defending itself from the dogs that are going after that. It's an interesting story if you read all about it, sad though. (dog was fine)


----------



## BigHemi45 (May 10, 2016)

This guy got lucky this Roo didn't kick his ass. That was a terrible punch that he threw lol


----------



## Dalko43 (Mar 30, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> So much animosity toward this kangaroo that was defending itself. The dog sought out the kangaroo, not the other way around.


The video didn't really show what had happened leading up to the incident, so you can't really say that with 100% certainty.

Also, why so much animosity towards the hunter and his dog?



MineAreWorkingline said:


> The guy didn't think it was so funny any more when it was his hog dogs on the receiving end.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Dunkirk said:


> Not common. I'm no expert, but I think when they have no fear of humans, through living in close proximity, there's more likely to be problems. My youngest daughter got slapped in the face by a wild wallaby when she was little. Kangaroo attacks aren't something we think about.
> 
> Kangaroo attacks - attacks by kangaroos in Australia
> 
> Rogue kangaroo attacks 94-year-old Phyllis Johnson - BBC News


That's really interesting. I've always wanted to go to Australia. Your wildlife is so different than ours.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

Dalko43 said:


> The video didn't really show what had happened leading up to the incident, so you can't really say that with 100% certainty.
> 
> Also, why so much animosity towards the hunter and his dog?



Actually there is a slightly longer version where you can see the dog approaching the kangaroo. They were in the middle of boar hunting and the dogs went after a kangaroo. You can see the guy trying to keep his other dog to stay away.


----------



## Dalko43 (Mar 30, 2015)

Kazel said:


> Actually there is a slightly longer version where you can see the dog approaching the kangaroo. They were in the middle of boar hunting and the dogs went after a kangaroo. You can see the guy trying to keep his other dog to stay away.


Where is that video? The video provided in the original post showed the hunters on a truck driving up to the scene where the kangaroo already had a hold of the dog's head. And honestly, the dog looked pretty sedate given the circumstances.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

Dalko43 said:


> Where is that video? The video provided in the original post showed the hunters on a truck driving up to the scene where the kangaroo already had a hold of the dog's head. And honestly, the dog looked pretty sedate given the circumstances.


Not sure where it's at it was floating through my facebook feed. The dog does try to get away a couple times but the kangaroo has a good hold on him.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Dalko43 said:


> The video didn't really show what had happened leading up to the incident, so you can't really say that with 100% certainty.
> 
> Also, why so much animosity towards the hunter and his dog?


The dog was dressed to kill and his owner had him out for a hunt. Google is your friend.

It is readily apparent that this was not a residential neighborhood where the kangaroo invaded but quite the opposite. But don't believe me, Google is your friend.

I have animosity to any and all blood sport enthusiasts or those who abuse animals.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Australia is amazing! Been quite a few times. The only drag is the 14 hour flight....


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

ksotto333 said:


> They scare me, at least the thought of them and chimpanzees.


Clowns as well....or a kangaroo dressed up like a clown....when I've see that...I'm over threshold instantly.


SuperG


----------



## Honeybee1999 (Mar 2, 2006)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> The dog was dressed to kill and his owner had him out for a hunt. Google is your friend.
> 
> It is readily apparent that this was not a residential neighborhood where the kangaroo invaded but quite the opposite. But don't believe me, Google is your friend.
> 
> I have animosity to any and all blood sport enthusiasts or those who abuse animals.


Blood sport? You do realize wild boars are an invasive species and do considerable damage to the natural ecosystem, right? You do realize their numbers must be kept in check or they would destroy everything in their path, right?

All the hunter did was defend his dog by punching the kangaroo. At least he didn't shoot the kangaroo. I'm pretty sure it was a fair fight. The hunter was even at a disadvantage, I'd say. Kangaroos can kill a man by kicking them just right.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Honeybee1999 said:


> Blood sport? You do realize wild boars are an invasive species and do considerable damage to the natural ecosystem, right? You do realize their numbers must be kept in check or they would destroy everything in their path, right?
> 
> All the hunter did was defend his dog by punching the kangaroo. At least he didn't shoot the kangaroo. I'm pretty sure it was a fair fight. The hunter was even at a disadvantage, I'd say. Kangaroos can kill a man by kicking them just right.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


You do realize that a kangaroo is not a wild boar?

You do realize that this is about a kangaroo?

You do realize that using dogs to shred a wild boar until a hunter gets there is known as a form of blood sports? There are humane ways to dispatch wild boars and this has been discussed ad nauseum on this forum. Perhaps a search?

The hunter did not defend his dog. The hunter brought his dog to the kangaroo's territory, the dog went after the kangaroo, the kangaroo defended himself and immobilized the dog, the hunter distracted the kangaroo, the kangaroo released the dog and instead of leaving the man attacked the kangaroo. There was no defense of his dog involved at that point, the dog had already been released and removed itself from any threat.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> You do realize that a kangaroo is not a wild boar?
> 
> You do realize that this is about a kangaroo?
> 
> ...


It is very likely that is the man had not punched the kangaroo it would have attacked him. At that point it was more defense of self than defense of dog. Kangaroos can be extremely aggressive and will attack 'unprovoked' (human not trying to antagonize them) so just think of a kangaroo already in an agitated state. It was an extremely tense situation and it's a very good thing the kangaroo realized this was not a fight he wanted to engage in.

I'm not fond of the idea of hunting boars with dogs, but less for compassion of the boars and more for worry of the dog. You can hunt boars without dogs, but I do understand why they do it.


----------



## Honeybee1999 (Mar 2, 2006)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> You do realize that a kangaroo is not a wild boar?
> 
> You do realize that this is about a kangaroo?
> 
> ...


I see how this will go. I'm not going to get into a hunting debate with you. Prior experience with anti-hunting types makes me believe you will hold fast to your opinion, no matter what. Have a nice night. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalko43 (Mar 30, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> The dog was dressed to kill and his owner had him out for a hunt. Google is your friend.
> 
> It is readily apparent that this was not a residential neighborhood where the kangaroo invaded but quite the opposite. But don't believe me, Google is your friend.
> 
> I have animosity to any and all blood sport enthusiasts or those who abuse animals.


I'm not sure what you want me to google. The video linked by the OP shows how the hunter came upon the scene; from what was shown or not shown it wasn't readily apparent whether the dog had gone after the roo or not.

Also, why are you trying to add drama to this? Some hog hunters ran into some wildlife, which is not uncommon. And apart from being a bit stunned, the roo seemed to be fine as he hopped off.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Kazel said:


> It is very likely that is the man had not punched the kangaroo it would have attacked him. At that point it was more defense of self than defense of dog. Kangaroos can be extremely aggressive and will attack 'unprovoked' (human not trying to antagonize them) so just think of a kangaroo already in an agitated state. It was an extremely tense situation and it's a very good thing the kangaroo realized this was not a fight he wanted to engage in.
> 
> I'm not fond of the idea of hunting boars with dogs, but less for compassion of the boars and more for worry of the dog. You can hunt boars without dogs, but I do understand why they do it.


Maybe the man did it to DEFEND HIMSELF, but he certainly was not defending his dog at that point and IMO there was nothing funny or heroic about it at all.

I could not care less about aggressing dogs that needlessly shred living animals. There is no valid reason to torture any animal before killing it.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Honeybee1999 said:


> I see how this will go. I'm not going to get into a hunting debate with you. Prior experience with anti-hunting types makes me believe you will hold fast to your opinion, no matter what. Have a nice night.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


How does being anti torture and anti abuse make anybody anti hunting? 

I have nothing against hunting when done humanely. You know nothing about my type.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Dalko43 said:


> I'm not sure what you want me to google. The video linked by the OP shows how the hunter came upon the scene; from what was shown or not shown it wasn't readily apparent whether the dog had gone after the roo or not.
> 
> Also, why are you trying to add drama to this? Some hog hunters ran into some wildlife, which is not uncommon. And apart from being a bit stunned, the roo seemed to be fine as he hopped off.


Google for facts before making false assumptions and attacking comments or hurling false accusations at me AGAIN. It seems to be a habit.

There were no hunters there. They were blood sport enthusiasts that use dogs to rip live hogs apart before killing them. The definition of blood sports has been clearly defined in prior threads. One doesn't have to like the definition of blood sports, but one can't change it. The English language does not exist to humor anybody. 

A little common sense would have told what was readily apparent such as the attack on the kangaroo occurring in the wild and not in a residential area, or the dog wearing a protective blood sport vest, etc. 

The only one adding drama is you again with your bizarre assumptions and false accusations directed at me YET AGAIN. There are well over 2 million members on this forum. You could have chosen any one of them to target. Just because you were misinformed does not mean you have the right to target or harass me.

You could have simply asked me where I got my facts, but you chose to launch an attack based on your assumptions. You could have googled your assumptions and found out the facts before choosing me as your target YET AGAIN for the express purpose of inciting conflict. But no, it was preferable for you to put on your drama queen tiara. I think you doth protest too much.


----------



## Honeybee1999 (Mar 2, 2006)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> How does being anti torture and anti abuse make anybody anti hunting?
> 
> I have nothing against hunting when done humanely. You know nothing about my type.



"blood sport: noun - a sport involving the shedding of blood, especially the hunting or killing of animals."cockfighting, bullfighting, fox hunting, and other blood sports"<br />
"

Your words, from another post. Doesn't sound like someone who "has nothing against hunting". Hunting, no matter how the animal is killed, is shedding blood by its very nature.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Honeybee1999 said:


> "blood sport: noun - a sport involving the shedding of blood, especially the hunting or killing of animals."cockfighting, bullfighting, fox hunting, and other blood sports"<br />
> "
> 
> Your words, from another post. Doesn't sound like someone who "has nothing against hunting". Hunting, no matter how the animal is killed, is shedding blood by its very nature.
> ...


Yes, but did you notice the examples used? 

"cockfighting, bullfighting, fox hunting, and other blood sports"

Mostly banned sports except for fox hunting which in the US states (although it is banned in other countries for cruelty):

"According to the website of the Masters of Foxhounds Association of America, there are nearly 160 organized foxhunting clubs in the U.S. and Canada. And while the sport's ban in Britain over animal welfare concerns 10 years ago is still debated, the American hunt is a chase - the intent is not to kill a fox."


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Actually **** fighting is still legal in some US states and bull fighting is still legal in Spain at least.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

gsdsar said:


> Actually **** fighting is still legal in some US states and bull fighting is still legal in Spain at least.


"In the United States, cockfighting is now illegal in all fifty U.S. states and the District of Columbia. The last state to implement a state law banning cockfighting was Louisiana; the Louisiana State Legislature voted to approve a Louisiana ban in June 2007."

And I do know that hunting hogs with dogs in the US and bull fighting in Spain are being actively lobbied against.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Honeybee1999 said:


> "blood sport: noun - a sport involving the shedding of blood, especially the hunting or killing of animals."cockfighting, bullfighting, fox hunting, and other blood sports"<br />
> "
> 
> Your words, from another post. Doesn't sound like someone who "has nothing against hunting". Hunting, no matter how the animal is killed, is shedding blood by its very nature.
> ...


Sounds like you are grasping at straws to start an argument. 
Humane hunting. Hunting and killing instantly to lessen suffering. 
Hunting with dogs can cause suffering if an animal, be it fear and pain. Referenced as a bloodsport. 
Hope that makes it easier.


----------



## Honeybee1999 (Mar 2, 2006)

cloudpump said:


> Sounds like you are grasping at straws to start an argument.
> Humane hunting. Hunting and killing instantly to lessen suffering.
> Hunting with dogs can cause suffering if an animal, be it fear and pain. Referenced as a bloodsport.
> Hope that makes it easier.


Have you ever hunted? How often is an animal killed "instantly"? There is more often than not pain and suffering in death. The only instant kill is a shot to the brain. In large game hunting, that rarely happens. Even a heart shot doesn't kill "instantly".

Not grasping at straws, just reminding Mineareworkinglines that their own chosen definition of bloodsport includes hunting.

And here it seems my earlier prediction has come true and I've been drawn into a hunting debate. This will get no where and rather than feel like beating my head against a wall would be more productive, I will bow out. Have a nice night. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Honeybee1999 said:


> Have you ever hunted? How often is an animal killed "instantly"? There is more often than not pain and suffering in death. The only instant kill is a shot to the brain. In large game hunting, that rarely happens. Even a heart shot doesn't kill "instantly".
> 
> Not grasping at straws, just reminding Mineareworkinglines that their own chosen definition of bloodsport includes hunting.
> 
> ...


Yes I have. But, there's a huge difference between being held to be killed and shot to be killed. 
Instead of just trying to prove someone wrong, try to step out of the bubble and see what they are saying.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

cloudpump said:


> Yes I have. But, there's a huge difference between being held to be killed and shot to be killed.
> Instead of just trying to prove someone wrong, try to step out of the bubble and see what they are saying.


They know the difference. They just are indifferent to animal suffering.


----------



## Dalko43 (Mar 30, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Google for facts before making false assumptions and attacking comments or hurling false accusations at me AGAIN. It seems to be a habit.
> 
> There were no hunters there. They were blood sport enthusiasts that use dogs to rip live hogs apart before killing them. The definition of blood sports has been clearly defined in prior threads. One doesn't have to like the definition of blood sports, but one can't change it. The English language does not exist to humor anybody.
> 
> ...


MAWL, it seems this thread is going down the same rabbit hole that several others have gone down recently.

I don't know what false assumptions I'm making. The video shows what the video shows; and from what is shown it is not readily apparent how the dog got tangled up with the roo.

Your opinions on hunting, and specifically hog-hunting, are just that....opinions. Moreover, this thread was not started to discuss the ethics behind hunting, but rather to talk about the incident between the roo, dog and hunter. Everyone seemed to walk away from the incident in good health, as no real harm was done.

The only one adding drama to this conversation is you. The OP started the thread because it was a peculiar incident, and yet somehow you've managed to transform it into a debate on blood sports and animal torture. Do you think it's possible to let one of these threads go on without you totally derailing it?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Dalko43 said:


> MAWL, it seems this thread is going down the same rabbit hole that several others have gone down recently.


Well then maybe you need to step back and see the role you are playing in those threads. When you repeatedly target, badger, and harass certain people by making false accusations about every comment they make while totally ignoring other members who have the same opinions, what other result can you expect?



Dalko43 said:


> I don't know what false assumptions I'm making. The video shows what the video shows; and from what is shown it is not readily apparent how the dog got tangled up with the roo.


Almost everything comment you make directed to me is based on false accusations, and/or twisted, distorted or flat out false assumptions.

Here is one example:

As explained by another poster who you are conveniently refusing to target or harass although they have pointed out the results of your lack of research BEFORE I did (which also supports with my comment):

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/8226146-post27.html



Dalko43 said:


> Your opinions on hunting, and specifically hog-hunting, are just that....opinions. Moreover, this thread was not started to discuss the ethics behind hunting, but rather to talk about the incident between the roo, dog and hunter. Everyone seemed to walk away from the incident in good health, as no real harm was done.


Are you saying that there is no room to discuss hunting, specifically hog hunting, on a video where a kangaroo was abused because of a hog hunting dog and its owner out on a hunt? 

Your opinion about everybody walking away in good health is just that, an opinion. It is of no more consequence than anybody else's. 



Dalko43 said:


> The only one adding drama to this conversation is you. The OP started the thread because it was a peculiar incident, and yet somehow you've managed to transform it into a debate on blood sports and animal torture. Do you think it's possible to let one of these threads go on without you totally derailing it?


OP started this thread because it was a peculiar incident of a kangaroo being punched in the face by a hunter and his hog hunting dog on a hunt of which hog hunting IS a bloodsport and the kangaroo was abused. Do you think it is possible for you to let one of these animal abuse threads go without creating drama and inciting conflict?

If you are on a forum to talk only with people who agree with you, why not just look in a mirror and talk to yourself? This is a public forum, people will have opinions that don't agree with you. Deal with it. Don't create drama and incite conflict for others having differing view points. Speaking of different viewpoints, I am not the only one that does not find the animal abuse in this video humorous, why am I the only one you are targeting? It is quite clear you have a personal agenda against me, and not my comments or their content. This is not the only thread you have singled me out on for harassment and I am sure it won't be the last.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Awww. Poor 'roo..

Hazing of native wildlife is a good reason not to hunt with dogs.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

Kangaroo's hide is much better than a cow's hide - thinner, lighter and more durable.


----------



## Dalko43 (Mar 30, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Almost everything comment you make directed to me is based on false accusations, and/or twisted, distorted or flat out false assumptions.
> 
> Here is one example:
> 
> ...


That poster didn't provide any video evidence that contradicted what I've been saying: which is that it's not readily apparent how the roo and dog got tangled up.

MAWL, it's obvious you're looking for a platform to opine on hunting, among other things. To be honest, I don't think anyone here is really interested in having that kind of argument; we've had those discussions before and they never seem to end well.

If you want to keep flooding the thread with your lengthy, opinionated lectures on how your view is right and anyone who disagrees with you is wrong, then maybe we should just re-title this thread "MAWL's soapbox." In fact, with the number of threads where you've managed to instigate these kind of debates, I'm thinking you really deserve your own subsection of the forum.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Dalko43 said:


> That poster didn't provide any video evidence that contradicted what I've been saying: which is that it's not readily apparent how the roo and dog got tangled up.
> 
> MAWL, it's obvious you're looking for a platform to opine on hunting, among other things. To be honest, I don't think anyone here is really interested in having that kind of argument; we've had those discussions before and they never seem to end well.
> 
> If you want to keep flooding the thread with your lengthy, opinionated lectures on how your view is right and anyone who disagrees with you is wrong, then maybe we should just re-title this thread "MAWL's soapbox." In fact, with the number of threads where you've managed to instigate these kind of debates, I'm thinking you really deserve your own subsection of the forum.


That poster is not obligated to do your research for you. 

What is obvious is that you are making false assumptions about my comments and presenting blatant lies about me as facts. For the one thousandth time, I support hunting.

To be honest, I KNOW people aren't interested in your drama and I also KNOW that many people are refusing to post on threads when you appear because they don't want you badgering, baiting and harassing them. 

Don't you ever tire of inciting conflict at all cost? The reality is that you are flooding this thread with your personal attacks on me to keep your drama ongoing. Your posts have little to nothing to do about the topic but they sure have plenty to do with you trying to bully me into silence. 

This is not a blood sport forum. German Shepherds are not a blood sport breed. Don't expect to find people who will delight in discussing the torturous death of animals on this forum and feel entitled to immunity from not being met with objection. Perhaps a game dog forum would be more to your liking.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I met a lady who had GSDs from Australia a few years back...not only do roo's drown dogs, but they will hold them in their paws and gut them with those big feet claws............said they are very very very dangerous to dogs


Lee


----------



## truckola (Nov 3, 2013)

*Roo*



wolfstraum said:


> I met a lady who had GSDs from Australia a few years back...not only do roo's drown dogs, but they will hold them in their paws and gut them with those big feet claws............said they are very very very dangerous to dogs
> 
> 
> Lee


If you watch the video at :55 where they reverse the video the Roo trys to gut the dog with one of its hind legs.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> lots or words....


Maybe this will calm you down a bit (gently speaking):

That Viral Video of a Man Punching a Kangaroo Actually Has a Sad Backstory

"Video of an Australian man boxing a kangaroo to save his dog went viral last week, but there is more to the story than meets the eye.
Greig Tonkins and his pals were on a boar hunting trip with their friend Kailem Barwick, a 19-year-old who was diagnosed with terminal cancer, hoping to catch an elusive "tonner"—a wild boar that weighs more than 100 kilograms (around 220 pounds), the _Daily Mail _reported.


During the trip, one of the dogs ran into a kangaroo while chasing a scent. Tonkins quickly ran to the dog's aide and intervened, first distracting the kangaroo and causing it to release the dog from a headlock. Thankfully the dog was wearing protective gear that prevented the kangaroo's claws from injuring him.
Tonkins, who is a zookeeper, then squared up with the animal and delivered a punch to get the kangaroo to leave the party alone, solidifying his fate as a viral video star.
"It was funny because the guy who [punched the kangaroo] is the most placid bloke. We laughed at him for chucking such a **** punch," friend Matthew Amor told news.com.au.
Barwick, who died of Ewing Sarcoma mere days before the video became a viral hit, would have been happy to see all of the attention the clip has gotten. "Kailem would be looking down from [heaven] and laughing because it was the highlight of the trip," Amor said."


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

alexg said:


> Maybe this will calm you down a bit (gently speaking):
> 
> That Viral Video of a Man Punching a Kangaroo Actually Has a Sad Backstory
> 
> ...


I don't know why you are addressing this to me. I did my research and am well aware of the entire situation. 

It is your friend Dalko that is frantic and only has half the story. Perhaps you should tag her and give her the information she is lacking.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Almost all of you people eat meat, right?

I thought this thread was about protecting your GSD puppy from other dogs that may attack, ruining the puppy's attitude for life. Heres what I would do if attacked by a pack (or even just one) Pit Bull or other breed. A six shooter revolver. Do you think a can of mace is enough for a pack?


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

Where is that brick wall to bang a head against?

Sigh...


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

*Repeating this since the same two people are bickering in this thread too. ENOUGH. This is a public warning since the previous mod warning was ignored. Anymore of this childish back and forth bickering, purposely following another member around the board just to bicker is ending NOW. Next time all those involved will go on a 2 week suspension. No warnings, no chances. 

ADMIN Lisa*


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Also a reminder that if you have previously received at least two warnings and/or suspensions for bickering, next warning is permanent ban. 

ADMIN Lucia.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

SuperG said:


> 5 bucks says you could take a koala or a possum.
> 
> SuperG


Possoms can be really mean, I wouldn't mess with one, or a badger or a raccoon, though those two aren't marsupials. 

Some dude was swimming in the ocean with his dog and punched a shark to save his dog. I don't swim in oceans.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Steve Strom said:


> 5 bucks, huh? That's almost tempting G. Lol.


If you are going to bet, make it for more Steve:
Koala attacks Australian woman walking her dogs


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

lhczth said:


> *Repeating this since the same two people are bickering in this thread too. ENOUGH. This is a public warning since the previous mod warning was ignored. Anymore of this childish back and forth bickering, purposely following another member around the board just to bicker is ending NOW. Next time all those involved will go on a 2 week suspension. No warnings, no chances.
> 
> ADMIN Lisa*


THANK YOU, moderators and administrators! Good grief, folks - take a walk, take a chill pill, go to the gym and work out your frustrations! I have been a member for a long time. I realize that sometimes someone is having a bad day, or someone mis-speaks, or someone misinterprets what someone says, but... We are all entitled to our opinions, which are usually based on our life experiences. If someone doesn't care for white shepherds, pitbulls, hunting, etc., who cares? Let's enjoy our dogs and help each other with dog issues that come up without jumping all over each other!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Nurse Bishop said:


> Almost all of you people eat meat, right?
> 
> I thought this thread was about protecting your GSD puppy from other dogs that may attack, ruining the puppy's attitude for life. Heres what I would do if attacked by a pack (or even just one) Pit Bull or other breed. A six shooter revolver. Do you think a can of mace is enough for a pack?


Yep, I like meat. 

Do you carry a six shooter with you wherever you go?

I guess I don't live where there are packs of wild dogs. I've been rushed by a pit once, she chased my bitch around, but her owners came out and I got Arwen to run by -- she was circling, and they were able to catch their dog. 

We all apologized to each other, neither dog was hurt, and no one's feelings were bruised, no cops were called, no dogs were designated dangerous, no owners were designated irresponsible, no guns were pulled. But no, it wasn't a pack of dogs. 

I had Arwen off-lead, which probably saved all of us a nasty fight at least. She was staying a few strides ahead of the pit -- yep, she ran. The dog had busted through its screen door and rushed us. My dog ran and circled close to me, staying a little ahead of the pit, she was ready for me to give her whatever signal. She didn't run away, she stayed with me, but did not engage with the other dog. And when the other dog's people were in position, it was like she knew what to do. That girl was half-human. The funny thing was that Arwen got into several bloody scraps over the years. Mostly female-female aggression. But Rushie attacked her and she was going at it with him when my hand was gutted by one of them. My fault. She never backed down from another shepherd. But she didn't stand her ground with the pit. While I am super glad it turned out that way, I don't know why it did. 

I am not against guns at all. I have a shotgun. But, I have never had any reason to carry a handgun. I am afraid that had I been armed, I might have dispatched that dog to protect mine and would have been in a world of trouble. After the fact, it truly was not necessary. But before that episode played out, how would I know that? Had I shot that dog, both dogs were off lead, and unless I could say I was afraid for my safety, I would have been in the wrong.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

selzer said:


> Yep, I like meat.
> 
> Do you carry a six shooter with you wherever you go?
> 
> ...


 Your situation was different.Where I live, out in the country in Texas, a neighboring ranch was sold. The city people who moved in had a pack of dogs they allowed to run loose. Two Pit/Heeler crosses, a huge Bull Mastiff, another bully cur of some kind, a dachshund and a three legged Chihuahua. Strangely, the Chihuahua seemed to be the pack leader. I found out about these dogs when they came out and snarling and threatened me when I was out for a walk. I was unarmed and had no mace. What could I do? I angrily ran at these dogs Yelling Go Home You GD MFers! and threw rocks. They ran. Now, if I had been the one to run or show fear what do you think would have happened? Latter, while driving by, I saw this pack of dogs chasing after a bicyclist. I also saw them threatening a lady who came out to get her mail and she had to run get back in her car to get away from the them. You bet I called Animal Control but it took a month for those dogs to be "rehomed" or whatever, from the property. 

Now I have a young GSD bitch 10 months old. I have thought What would I do if that happened to me now?

Packs of dogs are different than a single dog, very different. They are like humans in a riot. They escalate each other. They do things a single dog would never do. One little can of mace would not be enough. I doubt that if taken to court there would be much sympathy for owners of pack of gigantic dogs allowed to run loose. I am on the fence about being armed. Heck, just about everybody else around here is armed. They are ranchers.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Just talking about protection of my GSD against a single dog and a pack here's my take, right, wrong or indifferent!


When I'm out with my pup I am armed, I'm always armed weather he's with me or not! When we're in public training or just going for a walk I usually carry the following. Glock, locking blade knife and a collapsible baton. I feel that dealing with the errant dog(s) on the loose or coyote(s) an escalation of force is not only prudent it is also defendable in a court action. Voice, hands and feet also play a part in the escalation of force but you have to understand the second you incorporate your hands, feet or body into a hostile animal confrontation resign yourself to the fact you're going to probably get bit at least once if not multiple times by an animal or animals that you don't know their health status.


I understand that dogs get loose from their yard, house or kennel but I'm not going to try and analyze why a dog or dogs are coming at me and my pup in an aggressive manner. I know for a fact that my pup will protect me to the best of his ability and I will protect him with the same fervor, that's the deal we have made.... It's now up to the attacking animal or animals that will dictate what action I'll take!


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Just two days ago I saw three huge red dogs come over the hill on this ranch. They looked like Rhodesian Ridgebacks, a breed used to hunt lions in Africa. They ran down a ravine a quarter mile away and I lost sight of them. I'll tell you what- the term used around here is Shoot, Shovel and Shut Up. I was glad that Inga was in her run and my pet milk cow and calf were in the haybarn. 

About dog packs that might attack you and and your dog-the idea of carrying a heavy hardwood shoulder high walking stick might be of service. Or it might make it worse.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Sorry for the typo! :surprise: :smile2:


----------



## Jayfeather (Dec 28, 2014)

I've thankfully never had any experience with packs of aggressive dogs. However, I have had too many encounters with single dogs that escaped their gardens (or, on one occasion, intentionally let loose) and tried to attack my dog. I stopped counting when I reached eight.

I have learned that there are many areas in my town that I need to avoid. I don't even take Koda to downtown anymore because there are so many loose, aggressive dogs there. Once, I was riding my bike with Koda and had to escape down a side street because there were three dogs barking from their gardens at the same time, all loose and one actually standing on the pavement already. I have created a mental map of where all the nasty dogs live, which ones will open the door, which ones can escape their gardens easily, and which ones are okay because they are behind a fence and cannot get out. It simply annoys me so much that I constantly have to keep my eyes out for escaped dogs, and there are only a handful of dogs where I live that are actually friendly, not reactive, and all right for Koda to meet.

On the bright side, though, I have become an expert at catching the dogs as they run at my GSD (assuming they come at a good angle, lol). Last time he was almost attacked, I simply told him to back off while I caught the other dog and held him until his owners could get him back. However, his collar then broke and I had to catch him yet again and taught the owners how to make a slip lead out of the leash (they were trying to tie the collar around his neck again...).

I don't carry anything with me in defense against other dogs. None of the encounters have ever been very dangerous. However, if there were worse dogs that I had to worry about, I'd probably carry some pepper spray with me just in case. And maybe a nice big stick, although it would probably shrink to half its size within five minutes of being around my dog  A pack of dogs would be a whole different story though... I honestly don't know what I would do.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

These downtown aggressive dogs- are there a lot of homeless with their pity pooches? (Usually pit bulls).

There is no shortage of human idiots and downright evil people>https://kobi5.com/news/police-josephine-co-dogs-being-abducted-forced-into-fighting-rings-41954/


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Nurse Bishop said:


> These downtown aggressive dogs- are there a lot of homeless with their pity pooches? (Usually pit bulls).
> 
> There is no shortage of human idiots and downright evil people>https://kobi5.com/news/police-josephine-co-dogs-being-abducted-forced-into-fighting-rings-41954/




That happens all over. Truly P!$$&$ me off!


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Well, a person probably could not be shooting a single attacking dog in a city situation. People can't just be shooting guns in an urban area. They could probably be legal to shoot a pack of dogs in self defense in a city situation, since packs of dogs frequently maim or kill people.

Once, when I was walking with a gentle Whippet out in the country, an Australian Shepherd bitch came and attacked my dog. I maced it and it ran away. But that little can of mace would not have been effective against a pack of dogs. And then, when you have a puppy, you can pick it up to keep it away from the dogs then they come after you. These things happen and a person should be prepared in some way.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

I live out in the country and there's a lot of wild animals and loose dogs running around so I always have a gun with me on our farm and always have a good sized pocket knife when out in public. Might sound a bit paranoid but I've used a gun several times in my life to prevent getting seriously hurt, both from people and animals without having to actually kill anything. I would not hesitate to put my self in harms way to protect my dog.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Nurse Bishop said:


> Well, a person probably could not be shooting a single attacking dog in a city situation. People can't just be shooting guns in an urban area. They could probably be legal to shoot a pack of dogs in self defense in a city situation, since packs of dogs frequently maim or kill people.
> 
> Once, when I was walking with a gentle Whippet out in the country, an Australian Shepherd bitch came and attacked my dog. I maced it and it ran away. But that little can of mace would not have been effective against a pack of dogs. And then, when you have a puppy, you can pick it up to keep it away from the dogs then they come after you. These things happen and a person should be prepared in some way.


"since packs of dogs frequently maim or kill people." This is really not quite true. And every time someone says this, we have to smoosh it. 

According to the oracle of all knowledge, Wickipeadia (but the numbers can't be far off), I counted 34 instances in 2015 and 14 in 2016, in all of the US. 

Yes 48 fatalities in 2 years is too many. But that is like 1 fatality per state in a two year timeframe -- that isn't frequently. 

To bring it into perspective:
Fatalities due to deer, 200/year, 4 billion in damage -- insurance journal
lightning, 18 -- 2015, 37 -- 2016, weather channel
drowning, 3,731 in 2016 united states realtime
bicycle, 817 in 2015, 

I think we really need to keep our perspective in this area, because people are a LOT more likely to enact ordinances/laws against our four-footed-companions than they are against swimming pools, bicycles, though they are far more dangerous. The reason you hear about them, when you do, is because they are really, really rare. a couple of dozen a year in a country of 120 million voters, 300 million people is not frequent.

Not a good reason to pack a gun to protect yourself. 

I'm not sure that picking up a dog is a good idea either. Not sure what current thought about that is, but I always heard it wasn't good to do.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

selzer said:


> "since packs of dogs frequently maim or kill people." This is really not quite true. And every time someone says this, we have to smoosh it.
> 
> According to the oracle of all knowledge, Wickipeadia (but the numbers can't be far off), I counted 34 instances in 2015 and 14 in 2016, in all of the US.
> 
> ...



Unless you're the one getting attacked! Just sayn!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

RZZNSTR said:


> Unless you're the one getting attacked! Just sayn!


Your more likely to be mugged, pack a gun for that and shoot some jerk that is itching for an early grave. 

I dunno. I think if we carry a gun to protect ourselves from the possibility of a dog killing us, would that make us more likely to be struck by lightning. I mean, the chances of both are about the same, and My first grade teacher's husband died because he had a camera around his neck, got struck, she brought in the clothes he was wearing -- big burned hole. 

Well, anyway, I think that if we are carrying to prevent dog attacks, it won't prevent the attacks. It will just prevent one of the dogs from walking away from the attack. Better to carry an air horn as that might prevent the attack. And, the chances are a whole lot better that a dog will be killed that probably wouldn't have done any serious harm, and would not have been killed. 

Think about Bear-Bear. Husky dog, veteran of dog parks, and some yayhoo with a gun thought the dog was going to hurt his, so he shoots and kills this dog in the dog park. No injury to his dog as the dog was shot before contact was made, and almost has to be, to not risk damage to your own dog. 

When we make statements that people are dying left and right from dog attacks, lots of people are going to arm themselves against dog attacks. When the actual numbers are less than 50 for the whole country in a two year span, and the majority of those are owners/friends/family of the dogs. Carry an umbrella, a stick, an air horn. There are a ton of better ways to protect yourself from a situation with a dog than shooting it. 

I suppose it is just my opinion, but I see nothing to warrant carrying a gun for the possibility of dogs attacking you. But if you do, I hope you keep that gun on you at all times while interacting with your own dogs because those are the most likely to kill you. And if you think that is ridiculous, well it is. My dogs would never. It is really rare.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Seltzer, I go by this > http://www.dogsbite.org/

Now, about defense of my GSD, (she is still a puppy) from dogs or packs of dogs- which do exist around here. I have twice met packs of dogs who came at me. Once when I had tied my mare to a tree in the back country and I heard branches breaking. I came back to her and she was surrounded by a pack of feral dogs and she was kicking at them. Then they came after me. I picked up a big branch and came after them roaring and they scattered. This does not include the single dog that attacked my whippet last year. 

I am thinking of non lethal methods. What about boat horn in a can? What about guns that shoot blanks? What about big heavy walking sticks that can be used as clubs? What concerns me is the increasing population of loose dogs whos breed was selectively bred to fight and kill other dogs. Seems like I can defend myself (hopefully) but to have to defend my dog too, it is a bit much. How about a gigantic can of bear spray?


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

(too late to edit) By "attacked by packs of dogs twice" the other was the incident I described in the beginning of this discussion.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Nurse Bishop said:


> Seltzer, I go by this > http://www.dogsbite.org/
> 
> Now, about defense of my GSD, (she is still a puppy) from dogs or packs of dogs- which do exist around here. I have twice met packs of dogs who came at me. Once when I had tied my mare to a tree in the back country and I heard branches breaking. I came back to her and she was surrounded by a pack of feral dogs and she was kicking at them. Then they came after me. I picked up a big branch and came after them roaring and they scattered. This does not include the single dog that attacked my whippet last year.
> 
> I am thinking of non lethal methods. What about boat horn in a can? What about guns that shoot blanks? What about big heavy walking sticks that can be used as clubs? What concerns me is the increasing population of loose dogs whos breed was selectively bred to fight and kill other dogs. Seems like I can defend myself (hopefully) but to have to defend my dog too, it is a bit much. How about a gigantic can of bear spray?


First, it's Selzer -- no T. Not Alka Seltzer. It's my surname. So I am really not anonymous, and, I am a little picky about it. 

DogsBite.org are an organization that is very anti-dog. But even they say there were 34 fatalities in 2015 -- that's not a lot for the size and population of the US. It's not a lot. 

DogsBite.org wants to make laws against dogs and ban dog breeds. That is what they want to do. And, while there are breeds I don't care for, and maybe even a teensy bit think maybe should be restricted, I am against the laws that these people would levy on ALL dog owners. Because someone did something really, really stupid, and an infant died because of it. Of those 34, how many were babies? How many were owned by the victim or the family? That site wants you to think dogs are ready to rip your guts out and sever your jugular. Do you realize, that probably 50% of the dogs out there, could probably sever your jugular pretty easily. People ought to be getting killed by their dogs left and right. There should be tens of thousands of bodies. We're not. We have to be careful about spreading this kind of fear about. Most of the time, as you have found, even feral dogs will run if you shout at them.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Well to answer this no win conversation here goes;


I carry and firearm every day. No matter what. Hot/cold/rain/snow! I'm armed not because the odds are that a dog attack is imminent but because I am protecting myself, family and dog from any assault (human or animal) that could seriously injure or kill one or all of us. As I said earlier there is an escalation of force that should be considered and adhered too if at all possible. That doesn't mean that you must try the lowest form of force before going to the next level. That escalation of force should be enough force to overcome the threat or assault period!
So, lets make up a couple scenarios.
You're walking down the road and are confronted by the errant Chihuahua that's off leash and it decides to exercise it's macho gene. Your course of action is probably going to be a loud voice, maybe a kick so you don't get a Chihuahua bite and that should suffice with a use of force issue. 
So now you're walking down the same road and 5 feral dogs come at you. We have just entered into a whole new rung on the ladder of the escalation of force. Yes, you may yell and you'll probably initially kick at one or two of them but they are persistent and the attack continues or escalates. Now you're in a great bodily injury or life threatening situation. What's your course of action to stop the attack. If you have a firearm you are probably going to resort to that. If you don't you're going to hope there is a big stick or rock on that road to use in your defense of yourself!
Now, bear with me for just one more. 
You are walking down that same road and a street thug and his crime partner decide you're an easy victim so they confront you with a knife or a firearm and demand your wallet or purse. This is now more than likely a use of deadly force issue. You do what you can to comply and deescalate the situation but when you realize that they intend on doing you great harm then you have to make a decision. If you are armed you may have a chance to save your life. If you're not armed your now a victim. It's all your choice. That's what makes this a great country!
As for the odds of being killed by a pack of dogs, yes they are low but my question is this. Have you ever played the Lottery? If you have I rest my case! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Dogsbite.org is presenting facts, enough said. I worked at a Level One Trauma Center in the ICU and ER- enough said.

Now- about protecting my puppy- who weighs 70 lbs now. I am not going to be able to pick her up and fight to
protect her from the mastiff, pitbull, other curs, etc., if they came at us. Sure, three legged Chihuahuas and Dachshunds not a problem.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am not saying there are no dog bites. There are. And sometimes you go to the hospital or doctor, and sometimes you don't. But they are rarely fatal. Some dogs tend to do a lot more damage than others. But death by dog is not a common thing. Many of the treated bites are from pulling fighting dogs apart, or accidents. It does not mean that there isn't damage, but nothing worth shooting a dog over.

We don't have packs of feral dogs here. We have coyotes, but they stay away from people mostly. And fox, same, you never see them. I live in a township out in the country, where there are farms. The last time I have seen dogs running loose was when I found a pit bull coming through my property. I grabbed a leash, caught the pit bull, and then called the dog warden and waited for her to come pick it up. She lifted it into the back of her truck and drove away. 

The time before that it was Tom Moisio's border collie that took off because it was thundering. And he went into my neighbor's open garage door, and right into his house, climbed the steps and climbed into bed with him. LOL!!! Later I was mowing the grass hoping to finish before the rain came and looked down and the border collie was right next to me. I banged on my neighbor's door to ask him if he knew the dog. He told me the story. Laughing, I asked if it might be Tom Moisio's the house up on the hill to the west. He said maybe, so I found his number and called, and Tom came and got him, said he can't get him to stay home when its storming. 

We don't have packs of feral dogs because when we find a stray we have someone come get them. So, that probably raises the ante, dogs might act different than coyotes I guess. But even considering feral dogs, the fatality number is STILL 48 in two years time, most of which were dogs owned by the victim or family member. 

Carrying a weapon because you or your family might be mugged is another thing altogether. It is indeed a choice. Some of us have managed to make it for about half a century without needing to carry anything. I suppose it depends on where you live. A gun for muggers sounds a lot more reasonable than a gun for vicious dogs.


----------

